# Britney Spears Misses Deposition - Again



## Mandypaul (Jan 3, 2008)

It should be blatantly obvious by now to every one - even the most diehard Unfitney fans - that *Britney Spears* has zero respect for the law and little love for her kids.
The trainwreck's lawyer's slyly arranged for her to have her court-ordered deposition on Wednesday, when the aftermath of the New Year's holiday would hopefully distract attention away from her legal requirements.
In typical Britney mode, Spears decided not to show to the deposition.
This is the FIFTH time that Spears has missed her court-appointed deposition!
Last time, she blamed anxiety. 
What will her excuse be this time?????
This latest incident was the straw that broke the camel's back for Britney and her lawyers, who filed a motion to quit her legal team after her latest no show.
Who will be stupid enough to tarnish their law firm's rep and take on Britney as a client next????
Someone _desperate_ for money and attention!

source perez hilton


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 3, 2008)

It really makes me wonder if she even wants her kids or if she just doesn't want Federline to "win" in court.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 3, 2008)

Rarely do I say someone *NEEDS* medication.

That broad does.


----------



## Mandypaul (Jan 3, 2008)

You know what i dont understand also is the judge he has gave her so many chances to come to court, and he keeps giving her another chance its grrr treat her the same as anybody else if she doesnt turn up then do something about it. 

Also her lawyers have just quit.. smart to get away from her now


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jan 3, 2008)

you know .. if she wasn't B.spears ... she would be in jail and  have her kids legally in the system ready for adoption by now.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Rarely do I say someone *NEEDS* medication._

 
Yeah; give her a drip!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 3, 2008)

She's an effing IDIOT!!  If she ain't a posterchild for needing a license to breed, I don't know who is.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 3, 2008)

She showed up.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_She showed up._

 
Ahh, too bad she couldn't remember her bra!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 3, 2008)

The dress is backless.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The dress is backless._

 
Hmm, I don't think I'd wear last night's party dress to a court proceeding where I'm trying to get my kids back.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 3, 2008)

100% agree!  Then again, I wouldn't have lost my kids to kfed.


----------



## Mandypaul (Jan 4, 2008)

Britney Spears was rushed to the emergency room on Thursday night after a stand-off with police.

Cops were called to the trainwreck's house after she refused to hand over custody of her kids to Kevin Federline's bodyguard.

The showdown lasted almost FOUR hours and K-Fed showed up, as did his lawyer and a representative for Spears law firm, you know, the ones that want to quit.

Police have said that Spears was discovered to be under the influence of an unknown substance.

Thankfully the children are back with K-Fed now and Spears will be held for psychiatric evaluation at the hospital.

Hopefully the court will order Britney to undergo 30 days - or more - of mental evaluation.

Update: Spears was taken to Cedars Medical Center, we're hearing


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's the latest baby-mama drama...with video!!

Britney in Shocking Custody Showdown, Taken To Psych Hospital â€” New Photos and Video! | Britney Spears | POPSUGAR - Celebrity Gossip & News.


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 4, 2008)

TMZ is saying that her youngest, Jayden, was taken to the hospital as well.  

Really hope nothing happened to him.  Poor kid.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 4, 2008)

Rarely do I think termination of parental rights is appropriate, but if she keeps this up...


----------



## lsperry (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Rarely do I think termination of parental rights is appropriate, but if she keeps this up..._

 
I agree....the warning signs are all over the place....please, let's hope the authorities wake up so that these kids will not be placed in harm's way with Brit....I agree w/the 30-day stay -- is she aiming to be an Anna Nicole -- Go out pretty (*cough*) and young?


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 4, 2008)

I stand by my statements (that I've made here before) that I think she is suffering from PPD or possible even PPP. I think she needs psychiatric help IMMEDIATELY. I think she is chemically imbalanced. 

I could also be totally wrong and she's just a nutjob.


----------



## macface (Jan 4, 2008)

*Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

Its everywhere in tmz and Perez hilton.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I stand by my statements (that I've made here before) that I think she is suffering from PPD or possible even PPP. I think she needs psychiatric help IMMEDIATELY. I think she is chemically imbalanced. 

I could also be totally wrong and she's just a nutjob._

 
No kidding...let's get that girl some meds and serious help.  Hell, she of all people can afford it.  Maybe after her 30-day stint in the clinic we'll finally find out whether she truly has/had a problem or she's just plain batshit crazy!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jan 4, 2008)

Yup, it's about time for Britney to be committed to a psych ward, with nice padded walls -  and maybe a fashionable strait jacket. Girl needs serious psychological evaluation and serious meds before she hurts those kids. In fact, in her current mental state (as displayed earlier last night), she shouldn't even be ALLOWED to see those kids. She's too much of a risk. 

If she thinks she's getting her kids back after this debacle she's going to be sorely mistaken. Then again, I think this took place in LA county and LA county cops are as inept as those cops from Reno 911...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

i saw it on the news last night the  had choppers circling her house,.

.. honestly. its stupid news.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

Maybe now they'll keep her in a psych ward where she belongs.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandypaul* 

 
_Thankfully the children are back with K-Fed now
_

 
i would've never thought i would hear that! (I agree now though, but at first K-fed was the "bad parent")


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

how sad


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

I don't get the hype around this. 
BREAKING NEWS: BRITNEY SPEARS IS CRAZY
tada!!!
i feel bad for all the spearses


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

I'm so glad she can get the help she needs to deal with her mental health problems. They are so hard to deal with so I wish her all the strength she needs to get back on her feet and get better. Severe clinical depression is such a shitty thing to go through and I just hope she gets all the support she needs as well.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 4, 2008)

It's a shame what mental health problems can cause. I'm glad she's getting help now though. I just don't get why the media can't leave her alone though.  

Having had a best friend who was killed by his mother because of her psychiatric problems, I hope she recovers before she loses her kids. It's not an easy thing to go through at all from any side of it. Personally I wish the best of luck to her and her family.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

I wish they'd give her some privacy. One of my friends had a break down (I wasn't there to see it, just heard about it), and she dealt with it something awful.

I just hope she'll finally get the help she needed.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

on fox news.. they have "the daily britney segment".. everyday its something new.. kinda hilarious.. =D


----------



## astronaut (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

I really feel sorry for Britney now.


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

poor lady, the world is watching her every trace of humanity being erased...i won't be suprised if she ends up dead soon


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_poor lady, the world is watching her every trace of humanity being erased...i won't be suprised if she ends up dead soon_

 






 I agree.  Last night when I saw the "breaking news" about Britney, I thought they were going to say she was dead.  Good, bad, or ugly, stars have to expect this.  After all, publicity seems to be what makes a "star."


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

I´m so sorry for her kids...if they saw her in that condition ...OMG that must cause them a big trauma..


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

At first it was like "wow, whats going on? why'd she shave her head? she's on drugs?" and now its like.....getting scary. I can't speak on it too much as I haven't been a fan of hers in many years. But even if I'm not a fan of hers, she's a person. I may not like her at all, but enough is enough. I'm tired of hearing every detail of her life. She needs to go away and get all the help she needs until she is better. And maybe say goodbye to hollywood forever. If not forever, then she needs to take a long break. She should expect this because she's a celebrity, but if she is having mental issues, then Hollywood shouldn't take advantage of that. she just needs a lot of help. And not at a celebrity "rehab"....its obviously not enough


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

I hope she learns to reach out for help and takes FULL RESPONSIBILITY for her actions. She clearly has mental health issues as well as being a former(?) drug addict. And for fucks sake get the hell out of Cali already!


----------



## lovejt* (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

What I hate most about it, was when I saw it on the news, there was all these cameramen running after the ambulance in which she was taken away to hospital in, trying to get a glimpse of her in that small little ambulance window. 

It's known that she needs help. Leave her be and let her get better. 

I am also sick of all the news of her downfall, but it's not just her fault, the papparazi needs to be blamed too.


----------



## Pixygirl (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

WOW ,  ok I know I might get flamed for this and go ahead but I just want to rant for a moment on this. 
I hope she gets some help before things get worse for her.  And yes she has brought a lot of this on herself. Everyone makes choices in life some good, some bad, some really bad.. 

And you have to be held accountable for your actions. 

 But I can’t help but feel sorry for her. She makes me feel grateful that I have such wonderful parents who love and care about me and who taught me right from wrong and how to make smart choices in my life. Where are her parents?  I mean she’s on top of the world, and you can see the start of the down word spiral. When Your little girl is running off and marrying the first person that will have her in some Vegas drive through, maybe that’s a time to have a mother daughter chat with her about classic daddy didn’t pay me enough attention syndrome. You can clearly see that she just wants and needs to be loved. 

Ok so get rid of that guy, only to have her make the same mistake again with the very next guy who has access to pay her attention. Only she doesn’t know the rules of scummy guys, like if they cheated for you odds are good they will cheat on you… even if your cream of the crop Britney Spears, oh and maybe its some bad karma to sleep with a guy who 
A. Has a girlfriend
 B. has a Kid with that girlfriend, and 
C. Is pregnant with his second child! 

Oh but don’t get me wrong hes a great dad right... think he fought for custody of all his kids? Or just the ones worth millions in child support? And what the hell is he doing that he so busy he can go pick up his own dam kids, but sends his Manny. I wouldn’t want to give my kids to him either. 

 But I am off subject, Back to the Award winning parents, Maybe if you had had “The Talk” with your daughters about sex and the pill and condoms both your girls wouldn’t be in this mess, I mean we watched Britney go from Disney Brat to I’m having sex, Sex sells forget all my tween fans skank in 1 album. And humm maybe little sister would not have followed in britts shadow if mom would have given her the talk britt obviously missed when miss I’m 14 was dating a 19 year old! I mean pregnant at 14 from a 19 year old ya its called rape in a lot of states for a reason!  But what we have to look at here is that with both girls they started this as children, and have gotten fame and money and have started to grow up but where is the guidance? The love the nurturing that even famous children need?
  I feel like Britney was dumped in to adult hood surrounded by people who tell her only what she wants to hear not what she needs to hear and with that lack of family and friends it’s no wonder she is turning to drugs after her failed attempt to create a family that loves her. I just hope that someone can help her out of this depression and self-destructive downward spiral before its too late and the result is much worse then psyc hold in the hospital. – my prayers are with you


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pixygirl* 

 
_WOW , ok I know I might get flamed for this and go ahead but I just want to rant for a moment on this. 
I hope she gets some help before things get worse for her. And yes she has brought a lot of this on herself. Everyone makes choices in life some good, some bad, some really bad.. 

And you have to be held accountable for your actions. 

But I can’t help but feel sorry for her. She makes me feel grateful that I have such wonderful parents who love and care about me and who taught me right from wrong and how to make smart choices in my life. Where are her parents? I mean she’s on top of the world, and you can see the start of the down word spiral. When Your little girl is running off and marrying the first person that will have her in some Vegas drive through, maybe that’s a time to have a mother daughter chat with her about classic daddy didn’t pay me enough attention syndrome. You can clearly see that she just wants and needs to be loved. 

Ok so get rid of that guy, only to have her make the same mistake again with the very next guy who has access to pay her attention. Only she doesn’t know the rules of scummy guys, like if they cheated for you odds are good they will cheat on you… even if your cream of the crop Britney Spears, oh and maybe its some bad karma to sleep with a guy who 
A. Has a girlfriend
B. has a Kid with that girlfriend, and 
C. Is pregnant with his second child! 

Oh but don’t get me wrong hes a great dad right... think he fought for custody of all his kids? Or just the ones worth millions in child support? And what the hell is he doing that he so busy he can go pick up his own dam kids, but sends his Manny. I wouldn’t want to give my kids to him either. 

But I am off subject, Back to the Award winning parents, Maybe if you had had “The Talk” with your daughters about sex and the pill and condoms both your girls wouldn’t be in this mess, I mean we watched Britney go from Disney Brat to I’m having sex, Sex sells forget all my tween fans skank in 1 album. And humm maybe little sister would not have followed in britts shadow if mom would have given her the talk britt obviously missed when miss I’m 14 was dating a 19 year old! I mean pregnant at 14 from a 19 year old ya its called rape in a lot of states for a reason! But what we have to look at here is that with both girls they started this as children, and have gotten fame and money and have started to grow up but where is the guidance? The love the nurturing that even famous children need?
I feel like Britney was dumped in to adult hood surrounded by people who tell her only what she wants to hear not what she needs to hear and with that lack of family and friends it’s no wonder she is turning to drugs after her failed attempt to create a family that loves her. I just hope that someone can help her out of this depression and self-destructive downward spiral before its too late and the result is much worse then psyc hold in the hospital. – my prayers are with you_

 
I believe the younger sister is pregant at 16, not 14.


----------



## ZoeFerret (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

It's just really sad- I am more sad for her kids really. It's one thing to behave this way and just be on your own but if you have kids you're messing other people's lives too. I can understand that she has mental issues but honestly where's her parents in all this mess? Shouldn't they be there to help her out? I think it's partly their fault that she is such a mess. I mean look at her little sister. 

I hope she gets well- she has all the resources in the world and has no reason not to.


----------



## ZoeFerret (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_I believe the younger sister is pregant at 16, not 14._

 
I believe you are right- not that it makes it any better.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2008)

I saw an excellent post on this subject...

 Quote:

  She's repeatedly been found clean on illegal substances.  Repeatedly. That's not to say she doesn't drink, nor is it to say she doesn't pop pills when she can, I don't doubt that for a second, but...guess what...that's not really all that uncommon.
She's bipolar, she's BEEN bipolar for years, but she's never had the imbalances in her life to trigger the episodes up until she & Justin ended. 
Bipolarity and chemical imbalances can often be latent, then be triggered by things like...ohhh for example...two pregnancies in a row? 
And, before anyone jumps her ass on that...you can LOOK at her nipples and tell that at least part of the time she was breastfeeding..._many_ women truly believe that if they're breastfeeding they're not ovulating.  That's probably her case, and she got pregnant again. PPD plus being pregnant again, having the baby, the double whammy PPD...that will trigger the episodes, and if she doesn't _get help_ the episodes will increase dramatically, which they have.
Something to remember about bipolarity is that it's _very_ difficult to convince the patient to keep taking her meds initially because the meds level them out, and she feels 'fine'...so...why bother taking the meds? She feels great, she hasn't had any episodes in months and her mood is level...but the whole time she's thinking this, she forgets that the _reason she's leveled out is *because* of the meds._
Cut her some slack? I don't know. I can't say do or don't, but definitely understand that bipolarity or chemical imbalances are FAR more complex than any armchair psychologist or gossip blogger is going to ever be able to allude to.
And, while it's funny when certain things happen, watching someone literally have a break down is truly sad. One of the saddest things you'll ever see.  These same blogs, arasto included, would post tomorrow about how tragic and sad and what sad sad waste and loss of talent and potential it is if she hung herself or overdosed or whatever.  Pick a side of the fence, bloggers. She's either a stupid crazy cunt, or she's a human being desperately in need of help that she's literally incapable of making the outcry for...but get off the pickets because it just makes you look like a Popsicle.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Britneys Mental Breakdown in her House.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I hope she learns to reach out for help and takes FULL RESPONSIBILITY for her actions. She clearly has mental health issues as well as being a former(?) drug addict. And for fucks sake get the hell out of Cali already!_

 
a. When one has a nervous breakdown, either a slow one or a sudden one, that person is not in control of his or her actions, period. If a person isn't in control, then that person is incapable of assuming responsibility for the actions. (This doesn't include people who choose to drink or do drugs, that's a choice to lead to that loss of control, not a physical or mental spiral.)
b. She can't leave Cali, if she does, she doesn't get visitation with her sons, and likely, there's an injunction against her doing so because of the divorce decree. It'd be great to be able to leave California, but it's unlikely that it's possible.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 5, 2008)

@Shimmer: I see your point(s). My post was my initial reaction to the drama, but after hearing more in the news (though I'm not sure how credible that info can be) about how intricate the whole thing was and why, about her bipolarity etc, it's a lot more understandable.


----------



## Pixygirl (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

  I believe the younger sister is pregant at 16, not 14.  
 
 I think you are right, I think the sister is 16 not 14 but still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Shimmer- sadly I think the Bi-polar is a good call 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its really unfortunate that the kids are cought in the middle of all this drama 

 its too bad all those millions cant buy her some sanity, or decent parents. 

 can anyone say.. prime time Dr. Phil / Spears mini series intervention.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 5, 2008)

While being a celebrity you do "ask" for the attention, I think enough is enough. Seeing photos of a person mentally collapse is a horrible thing. My friend was so delusional when she was allowed out even. Like she truly believed she was already better and acted like nothing happened.

Even though her behavior is often outlandish, Britney doesn't show up to the opening of an envelope. She's not courting the media the way other celebrities tend to do it. They need to give her some privacy.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 5, 2008)

Shimmer, that quote you have posted has said exactly what I've been thinking all along. Those back to back babies can almost kill you, especially if you are emotionally fragile to begin with. Unfortunately, I have intimate first hand knowledge of just how devastating PPD and its effects can be. I know that I behaved at times in ways that were completely foreign for me. I am eternally grateful that I never felt like harming anyone but myself and that my issues never involved my children. 

And honestly, if she ends up dead, there will be blood on the hands of the media.


----------



## threelittlebirds (Jan 7, 2008)

I feel sorry for her mental state and hope she gets help.  It's a shame that her life has come to this point.

But what I don't understand is why people think this is the media's fault.  I personally don't feel sorry for the way the media are hounding her because she brought that on herself.  Feel free to flame but here are my reasons why:

Britney, before she became ill, was an adult who made her own decisions.  She is a repeat offender in publicity stunts.  She will stoop to many levels to get into the limelight.  Of course celebrities do not have the level of privacy of a normal citizen, but certain celebs CHOOSE to be hounded by the media, and Britney has done this for herself, over and over and over again.  She can MOVE away from Hollywood/Malibu (I am actually not certain which city she lives in but know it is a paparazzi infested one) to a less 'popular' area of SoCal, but remain close to her children.  She doesn't have to hang out/dine at the 'hotspots' where paps hang out.  There are many celebrities who were once huge paparazzi targets and are now laying low (like Christina Aguilera, Nichole Richie), then on the other hand you have your Paris's who are constantly in the media because they choose to be there.  

I do honestly hope though that Britney gets better.  She seems like a nice person who has made some terrible decisions.  Best of luck to her and her family.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 18, 2008)

I knew it was going to happen with Britney refusing to wear underwear & having her privates hanging out in public.  There are pictures of this chick with her period showing up. Ugh!  Some sites may have already taken it down due to protest.


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 19, 2008)

That was a great find shimmer (bipolar seems the most logical illness, and unfortunately its often a life long disorder that needs constant management) - thanks for posting. 

Who the hell let her go out in public with a 'period announcement' - for christs sake she has people to look after her, she had people with her too. When you are in no fit state to look after yourself and your dignity, those around you should step up - that is human decency.

As for the paps - i dont see how they can sleep at night. I dont care who it is, if someone is falling apart like that you should leave them alone; not hound them like its a blood sport - they are really not being paid enough to lose morals over this. These media folk could very well help drive her into an early grave - which can be avoided if she is forced into medical and psychological help (what does it take for her to be fully sectioned - not this 50/51 three day watch?)

Mental illness is a very serious issue, and I hope that she is given all the help she needs not to become another statistic.


----------

